# client



## KLI (22 Novembre 2011)

soir l' identifiant client à rentrer dans réglages réseau, c' est du genre fti.... ou quoi d' autre
des fois que ça perennise mon wifi


----------



## Heatflayer (22 Novembre 2011)

?! :mouais:


----------

